
Ask HN: Hypothetically, could cancer be “controlled” to repair the body? - pizza
Would it be possible to introduce &quot;controllable&quot; forms of cancer to repair parts of the body that are otherwise too complicated to approach?
======
imaginenore
Cancer is not really a disease, it's not a virus or a bacteria. It's just a
collection of cells with broken apoptosis (cell death).

While you could theoretically make cells do anything (within the limits of
biology), stem cells is what you should be thinking of. Or nanobots.

